# Front controls arms?



## MadGoat04 (Feb 28, 2009)

Where can I buy both front control arms from?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Junkyard, dealer, steal them off of the next one you see.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

you got the arm coming off the frame (Left - right), and the radial arms (kinda from to the other arm). I'd get pedders radial arms if that is the part you need


----------

